# Misoprostol advice needed



## Sarena

Hi All,

I discovered that I had a missed miscarriage late last week, and took perscribed misoprostol tablets on saturday, and yesterday morning.

I must admit after reading the forums on this website, I was expecting something from a horror film.

Unfortunately, I have only had the extreme diarrhea and cramps-worse than all my period pains combined since puberty. Both were bearable, took over the counter pain relief, and had hot water bottle on the go.

The problem is-I have barely stained a panty liner-has anyone else had this problem? How long does it take for the tablets to work?

I rang the hospital and they said to wait til tomorrow afternoon, that it can take time. Frankly at this point I already regret opting for pills. I got virtually no information in the hospital about what to expect, and if it wasn't for this site, I probably would not even have got painkillers!


How bad is the D+C? IS there much risk of damage to the womb? I have never had General Anesthetic before- can the operation be done under local anesthetic? should I request this if it does not start tomorrow? has anyone taken more of the Misoprostol tablets to see if they work 2nd time round?

Thanks in advance for your feedback,:hugs:

Sarena


----------



## vanessabee

Hi Serena,

Firstly, I am so sorry for your loss. Keep your head up and stay strong...

Secondly, I have experienced both Miso Pills (April 2011) and D&C (Last Friday), and while both are horrible situations, I must say I opt for the D&C over the Miso Pills. 

When I took the Miso pills in April, it worked within hours. It was like labour, contractions and all. I have a 5 year old that I gave birth to with no epidural so I felt everything. And the contractions from the Miso is oddly similar. Like I Said, it worked within hours and it even broke my water from my uterus which was small compared to a full term uterus, but nevertheless, my water broke. I thought it was a gush of blood, but after checking, there was no blood yet and just a wet, heavy pad. The process lasted about 3-4 hours with contractions, then the bleeding came. Then the clots passed, and what I thought was the fetus and placenta. The overall bleeding lasted a week but decreased as the week went by. 

The reason why I chose to get a D&C last friday is because I could not think of going through with the Miso pills ever again. It's traumatizing for me b/c you have to insert it yourself, it feels like labour and you have nothing at the end of it. 

With my D&C, i was put to sleep and was given that anesthesia through I.V. I knocked out within 2 mins. When I woke up, the process was all done. Not much pain, but cramping up until yesterday. And bleeding, like a period. 

I hope this gave you some insight about the situation. Good luck with everything and I hope you keep trying... 

xoxo


----------



## Sarena

Thanks so much for your advice Vanessa, and I am so sorry to hear about your 2 losses. It seems unfair to suffer this once-never mind more than that, but looking at your profile pic of your lovely smiling son, I can see it is worth it all! 

It sounds like miso works quickly if it is going to. I will definitely request a D+C if nothing happens by tomorrow afternoon.

I just hope my next attempt will be more successful.


----------



## lomelly

Sarena said:


> Thanks so much for your advice Vanessa, and I am so sorry to hear about your 2 losses. It seems unfair to suffer this once-never mind more than that, but looking at your profile pic of your lovely smiling son, I can see it is worth it all!
> 
> It sounds like miso works quickly if it is going to. I will definitely request a D+C if nothing happens by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I just hope my next attempt will be more successful.

I was given misoprostol at the start of the month, and while the heavy/intense bleeding and blood clots and cramps galore started in 5 hours, I found out almost two weeks later that I hadn't passed the sac because it just.... fell out on thursday. It wasn't all that bad, and since I am afraid of surgeries I opted for the pills. But then again, I wasn't given the option of the D&C, due to how far along I was and what I had (6.5 week blighted ovum). Sorry for your loss, and good luck next time xx


----------



## Amy0510

Hi Serena,

I'm very sorry for your loss. 

I miscarried my first pregnancy just over 3 weeks ago. I was really hoping my body would pass all the product of conception itself, but it hasn't. After a scare on the weekend (thought I might have an infection) a doctor prescribed misoprostol. I told him I'd prefer it to D and C because it's less invasive.

I took the two tablets last night, had some cramping and a bit of bleeding, but not much else! The doctor told me to take the other two tablets if the bleeding hadn't stopped in 48 hours. But now I'm hearing it can take days to kick in! 

It's bad enough to experience the miscarriage. But to have to go through all of this makes it really hard.

Good luck.


----------



## kat2504

I had them at 9 weeks. The second part of the dosage (it was a pessary) worked in about half an hour. The further along you are the less likely they are to be effective.

I have also had a d&c and it was a simple procedure and was less painful than the medical management, so if the tablets don't work it is a safe option but obviously more invasive. The risks of any damage are exceedingly rare in my opinion.


----------



## Sarena

Thanks for all the feedback ladies, and hell yes the last 24 hours have taught me how hard a miscarriage by miso tablets is.

After thinking nothing was going to happen, yesterday evening cramps began in waves-had to make noises to get through them-poor husband had to listen to me go "ouch! eek! " etc. once wave had passed was okay, but as they came closer together i realised everything i have read on this forum is a very accurate reflection of what happens.

Passed more blood and clots than a true blood episode. after several hours was exhausted, filling pads in about 5 minutes. passed something any time I laughed or coughed. had mild contractions leading up to passing clot. Know its probably TMI-but i found it great reading others experiences to know what to expect. 

Fell asleep and woke 3 hours later-in agony. passing lots of blood-cramps, back pain, felt cold, was shaking, looked white as a ghost. was unsure if this was normal-most forum entries said pain reduced when blood loss began. Instinct told me something wasn't right so long suffering hubbie drove me to hospital at 5am.

Stopped for fuel and got violently sick out of window with no warning-think I was literally sick from the pain.

Got to hospital, bled so bad I soiled the seat in the waiting area. The doctor had a look with what they use for smear tests, and looked for a blockage. Luckily i did not see much. turns out there was a blockage, the fetus was blocking my cervix causing severe bleeding and clots. She worked quickly to remove it and will send it for testing. Once the blockage was removed she offered me the chance to see it. We decided against it as a couple. In our minds, what we lost was a fully formed baby, and seeing a 7 week old fetus would be plain disturbing. 

afterwards i was given a drip and some injections into the IV to get contractions going to remove the rest.

waited in hospital to get scan to see if everything gone from uterus. was convinced I had shed my own body weight, but turns out there is some lining left. was given options:
1. wait for it to come out naturally
2. take more tablets
3. Do a D+C

decided on natural option as the fetus is now gone, that was my main issue. will be having more scans in coming weeks to see if it clears.

If this happens again, I will DEFINITELY go for a D+C. Doc told me only 1% chance of damaging uterus with this, and the tablet option was already cost me days off work, and its still not over and done with!!!! have taken 4 days but think i need a couple more after today, still getting milder cramps and exhausted-no sleep for more than 24 hours.

I thought when i read other peoples posts they were most severe experiences, and extraordinary. they are not. 

This forum has been such a great place for learning and sharing. delighted it exists, and to have a safe place to share and confide.


----------



## MightyMom

I hope this comes off the right way, please don't interpret this as meaning that I think your m/c is funny or that the situation was funny, but your post made me laugh.

I'm not really sure why. Your candor and the way you told your story...it was so much like what I experienced, I don't know. I just kept nodding as you told everything, like "that is what happened to me too!" I thought that other stories about the pill were bad reactions or sensitive reactions or something. But then I felt all the pain and the nausea and the blood clots just kept coming out... Thank you for sharing your story. It hurts to remember it, but I feel better knowing that I am not alone and other women have gone through it too.

I really hope that came out ok. Let me know if it offended you, I'll edit and remove.


----------



## mom22boys

I was given them they told me that it would get everything over with faster. I was only able to take one because it made my heart race, anyway, it took me a week before my mc really got started, and I had two weeks of bleeding. Is giving the whole thing some time a option?


----------



## Sarena

Empty Inside not offended at all. Always write with a seasoning of humor-it goes well with everything. Most embarrassing part of story-I actually did pop on the scales when I got home yesterday night-but had not lost a pound! :( Put on 7 over the 12 weeks-went from normal to overweight BMI. Instead of being on a baby and bump site, I just need to find a bump/belly website. I have more chins than a chinese phonebook.

Mom22boys-I think the option of waiting and going natural depends on how far along you are, and whether you are okay with waiting it out. You will need scans to keep an eye on progress. I think it also depends on your doctor. Stupid question but since your MC did not start for a week is it possible it was natural?

Think miscarriage is hard enough, when will they develop tablet that does not have such severe side effects?


----------



## mom22boys

Not stupid at all! Mine was natural. She gave me the pill to make the bleeding stop sooner since I had bled so long already. I bled for a week and 1 day before the baby actually came out. 

I agree, I wish in the end that I had never taken the thing. I am having trouble with my blood presure now, I am not blaming the pill just the stress of the whole thing.


----------



## amotherslove

I've had two doses of four pills inserted vaginally in the last 24ish hours. Nothing... Blood, the doc said they could see something inside me starting to come out but that was yesterday. I don't know what to do. I don't know how seeing my baby and getting her back works with d&c here in canada. I've been on iv fluids fora while now.. So tired, I wish this would just end..


----------



## Sondacop

I am sorry you are going through all of this, it is so hard. 
I just wanted to add my experience and thoughts.

I had a missed miscarried at 9 weeks 3 weeks ago. I opted for the misoprostol. 
In the hospital I was at they usually administer 4 tablets at once themselves and send you home. Since I had to travel and was worried it would start while I was traveling, I asked to insert the tablets myself. They were concerned that I wouldn't insert them deep enough. I have a plastic administrator that I use for the progesterone as part of the IVF cycles, and that is what I used when I got home. Inserting them was the hardest act I have done in my life even though rationally I knew that it was a done deal. That was at 5:30 pm. I dug a tiny hole under the orange tree, straitened up the house and waited. Since I had read on multiple sites that this process is as hard and maybe even more painful than labor, I had prepared medication and had a Douala on call just in case. After a few hours I had mild contractions and then it felt as if my uterus went hard. At 11:00 p.m, about a half a hour after my sister arrived so I wouldn't be alone, I felt nothing happening and was tired so we went to sleep. At 3:30 a.m the tablets were expelled and I concluded that something was wrong with their absorption, that the whole thing failed and I went back to sleep. At 5:30 a.m I went to the bathroom and suddenly everything gushed out, whole, tennis ball in size, no pain at all. After my sister woke up we buried it under the orange tree. I had heavy bleeding for a week. The U/S done the next day was painful. I was very tired and had lots of water retention, sometime suddenly and dramatically my pants got too tight and I had to rush and change to something looser. I took iron pills and had acupuncture to get back on my feet.

I made the choice to take the misoprostol for a few reasons: I am an IVF patient and the RE told me that with a D&C I would have to wait, but with the tablets I could start again after AF. As an IVF patient I have had anesthesia quiet often so I wasn't concerned about that, but I am concerned about losing my fertility. Ashman's, adhesions and what not, even if they are rare, are to be avoided at all costs. I also felt that this is an event that emotionally I would like to be present for. I would not like to go to sleep and then wake up empty. The process is something I needed to experience for closure. 

All in all, the choice to take misoprostol was the right one for me, I hope that anyone reading this post feels the same about the choice she made for herself and that we all find relief from this grief and mourning, get pregnant quickly and successfully bring home a baby to a happy home full of love.


----------



## gottaluvpip

So here is my experience with misoprostol:
I was about 7 1/2 weeks preg at my 1st ultrasound, but the baby was measuring at about 6 1/2 weeks. I had been bleeding a few days before the ultrasound, so i was having doubts about this pregnancy. The appt was on a wed, and by late fri night, i was having really bad cramps and heavier bleeding. Then i got that "i need to run to the bathroom" sensation, and passed some large clots, and then a stringy bit, and the actual "baby" right after that. I actually caught it in some toilet paper and set it aside to take to the dr. to get some sort of lab results to find out what happened. So, had to wait until the following wed for my 2nd appt/ultrasound, gave the dr the "product of conception" and then gave me options of what to do after the miscarriage. She then said she was going to do a quick ultrasound just to see if anything was left inside. And to my complete shock, there was still a baby in there! I was having twins! I miscarried one, but the other was still alive and growing and now measuring 7 1/2 weeks.
But, there was no happy ending, and later on, about 9 days later, i started bleeding red again and just had this yucky feeling all morning, and in my gut, i knew something was wrong, so i made an emergency appt at the hospital that was 2 days before my 3rd ultrasound appt. Sure enough, the baby had no heartbeat :( So, the drs said since i naturally miscarried the twin, they said the best option for me was to try the misprostol first before i did a D&C. So, I went home and inserted all 4 pills (800mg) inside at 2pm. Took an hour to start feeling light cramps; started getting heavier an hour or so later, but enough that i could handle. By 530pm, i had to take 2 of the pain pills the doc prescribed me bc it was definitely getting bad. At 6pm, i was probably in the most pain in my life...i couldn't sit, walk, and most positions were uncomfortable. I was def in agony, so i just popped 2 more pain pills (i knew it was a lot but i was desperate). I was basically sitting on my bathroom floor w/ some clothes behind me, my back on the wall, and my legs bent and spread...i was basically in the birthing position. I could actually feel the baby separating from my uterus. I then kinda got knocked out from the pills, so by the time i came to, the pain was finally gone, and i could actually move around. About an hour or two later, after walking around a bit and collecting myself, i got the urge to go to the bathroom. I sat down, and kinda did some pushing, and BAM, everything came rushing out. First a lot of tissue/clots/blood, and then, what felt like i was passing a water balloon, the baby came out, still whole in the sac. It was the craziest thing i have ever seen in my life. My baby, still floating in the sac with the yolk sac, and i could see the arms and legs, even the fingers forming on the hands...just something i will never forget. So, from start to finish, it took roughly 7 hours to completely pass everything, and 1 of those hours i was in the most agony of my life. But it did work, and i did not need to have a D&C at all, which is what i was hoping for. So, just know if you are going to go the pill route, make sure those pain pills are close by...you will need them! But overall, I am glad i went this route than a D&C; the less invasive, the better is what i feel.


----------



## Sondacop

I am so sorry you went through this. I can't imagine the pain of hope for a surprise #2 dashed right after a m\c for #1. I am sorry you had such a painful experience, I wonder if it was because you were still overcoming the first m\c. I had minimum pain, didn't need any painkillers. It also sounds like you went through it alone, I really feel for you, I went through my second m\c (non medicated, exactly a year after my first medicated m\c) alone, it is not easy. I was also told to have someone with me as they are concerned with hemorrhaging. 
Hugs.


----------

